# Health and Safety At Work - Sitting Near Printers



## oddworld (Oct 14, 2005)

Are there any health and safety guidelines regarding sitting near laserjet printers at work ?

I've just been told I'm sitting next to quite a large colour printer in our office move.


----------



## belboid (Oct 14, 2005)

not really, as long as it is in a well ventilated environment.  There are arguments about the effects of electro-magnetic fields they create, but thats about it.  Possaibly there could be noise implications as well.

Unison Information Sheet


----------



## rennie (Oct 14, 2005)

loads of peeps sit next to printers/photocopiers in my office. not sure if it's ok tho.


----------



## shortygoldtooth (Oct 14, 2005)

Photo copiers give off large amount of ozone gas and are a definate health hazard. Printers are ok.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 14, 2005)

Should be OK health-wise, if you discount the effects on your long-term mental wellbeing on having to deal with loads of people every day who think because you're sitting next to the thing you're in charge of fixing it.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 14, 2005)

unless the printer is exceptionally noisey or pushes out a large amount of dust then no ...


----------



## belboid (Oct 14, 2005)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> having to deal with loads of people every day who think because you're sitting next to the thing you're in charge of fixing it.


here lieth the greatest risk by far.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Get a couple of spiders plants, they're the best office plant as they like the ozone or something, so take it out of your atmosphere.


----------



## Mr_Smin (Oct 18, 2005)

shortygoldtooth said:
			
		

> Photo copiers give off large amount of ozone gas and are a definate health hazard. Printers are ok.



Inkjet printers are ok - laser printers use the same technology as photocopiers and therefore are equally able to give off ozone.  Make sure there's ventilation.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Oct 19, 2005)

you're in real danger if you sit near a server.My wifes company have removed the servers from the office after 13 of 30 people had thyroid problems and research shows there could be a link to the gasses servers emit


----------



## J77 (Oct 19, 2005)

The most annoying seat in an open plan office is the one by the printer - tho' I haven't heard of any health risks...


----------



## Giles (Oct 19, 2005)

skunkboy69 said:
			
		

> you're in real danger if you sit near a server.My wifes company have removed the servers from the office after 13 of 30 people had thyroid problems and research shows there could be a link to the gasses servers emit



Is this a joke?

Giles..


----------



## wickednlazy (Nov 1, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> unless the printer is exceptionally noisey or pushes out a large amount of dust then no ...



....but if it has a fan blowing at you your eyes will be streaming.....
I used to prop books in the way or put the monitor in front of it...good luck!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 1, 2005)

skunkboy69 said:
			
		

> research shows there could be a link to the gasses servers emit


Link please, coz this sounds like complete guff.


----------



## Cotch (Nov 1, 2005)

skunkboy69 said:
			
		

> you're in real danger if you sit near a server.My wifes company have removed the servers from the office after 13 of 30 people had thyroid problems and research shows there could be a link to the gasses servers emit



Congratulations on talking shite.


----------



## Wintermute (Nov 1, 2005)

*skunkboy69's server, yesterday*


----------



## belboid (Nov 10, 2005)

just came across this, whilst looking for something else entirely:

The general union the GMB advises that, where possible, no-one
should work in the same room as a photocopier. If not, machines
should be sited at least three metres away from workers. Machines
should not be sited in clusters or in rooms with a total volume
of less than 25 cubic metres. Where possible, laser printers
should not be sited on desk tops or workstations beside workers.


----------



## passenger (Nov 10, 2005)

oddworld said:
			
		

> Are there any health and safety guidelines regarding sitting near laserjet printers at work ?
> 
> I've just been told I'm sitting next to quite a large colour printer in our office move.




thats a hard one, the person i know who would know all about this  died


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 10, 2005)

Skunkboys gets ready to reboot the server:


----------

